# Alpine PDX 2.150 testing



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

Ran a quick power test on an Alpine 2.150 for those of you who are interested in the #'s. 

24amps @ 13.5v ( 324watts in) 
24.5v at the spkr terminals (150 x2 watts out) on non-inductive resistive 4ohm loads.

whoa? 300/324 = roughly 92.5% efficient???

this is one efficient amp!

judging by my eye, the wave form was slightly better on the 4.150....but not by much. Shouldn't be audible anyways.

nice efficient amp!


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

ahhh yeah dingaling testing THX for the post

ahhhh can we get another high end shoot out too 

say some steg, sinfoni, phass tube action


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

PDX FTW!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool. Anyway you can give us an efficiency rating for the 4.100?


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Cool. Anyway you can give us an efficiency rating for the 4.100?


I bet he could if you want to send him your amp to test.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

dingaling said:


> judging by my eye, the wave form was slightly better on the 4.150....but not by much. Shouldn't be audible anyways.


This sentence makes me think he already has it?


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Cool. Anyway you can give us an efficiency rating for the 4.100?





bikinpunk said:


> dingaling said:
> 
> 
> > judging by my eye, the wave form was slightly better on the 4.150....but not by much. Shouldn't be audible anyways.
> ...



Which one are you referring to? The 4.100 or the 4.150?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ lol... I totally wasn't paying attention. I meant to ask him if he could give us the one for the 4.150.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ahhh, I gotcha now.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ lol... I totally wasn't paying attention. I meant to ask him if he could give us the one for the 4.150.


   tis all good.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ lol... I totally wasn't paying attention. I meant to ask him if he could give us the one for the 4.150.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19494

'Overall I am impressed with this little amp. A solid 150x4 at 60 amps (12v) of draw. thats about 83% efficient at full tilt in a compact size. '


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm having an off-morning. It's Monday to me. 

My bad.


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the review Leon.

BTW, this is my amp and will be for sale soon if you would like to buy it. I just need to do a FS thread


----------

